# M-Tiger Sports 2018 Lights Update



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wanted to let everyone know about this.

All 3 M-Tiger Sports Lights DS, Theia, Hyperion have received some basic updates:

NO MORE BAND MOUNTS! If someone wants the band mount versions, get what's being clearanced out as they wont be available anymore.

To be clear, the adapter that is included currently becomes the factory installed mount. Also no worries, Neutral White 5000k emitters are guaranteed standard now.

1. Helmet and headlamp straps will be GoPro style mounting. The tabs for thumb screw.

2. Aluminum Handlebar mount. Just the common one we're all used to seeing. Good for 31.8mm bars.

35mm version (or universal version) will be in the works soon. We (not M-tiger though they will produce it) are fitting the bill to get ones that will handle 35mm bars made as I am the only one who has even asked about them oddly enough. So bare with us for a while on that. But at least there are options out there for mounts, just a bit pricey.

Are 35mm handlebars not common in the EU/UK?

3. Updated wireless remote, fixing the issue of battery not being very secure unless mounted on your bars.

Theia will be the first one we have in stock. Pre-ordered light heads we aren't sure which mounts will come with them except for the Theia's.

Picture only for reference as it shows wired remote not wireless.










Current inventory of Theia and DS will be going on clearance (as well as Pre-order opening for the updated versions). These have everything except the GoPro handlebar and helmet/head mounts.
We are out of Hyperions and they are getting an update beyond just mount,s so will be a bit before we have those. Either same time or couple weeks after Theia. DS will be the last to be in stock which will arrive hopefully near the end of next month.

Also have an interesting self contained unit just starting development, just a concept right now but will share pictures once the concept renders are sent to me. May do a separate thread for discussion there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> . Updated wireless remote, fixing the issue of battery not being very secure unless mounted on your bars.
> 
> sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any more specific information on what was done to the remote? Mounting system of existing wireless has a lot of room for improvement! Patiently awaiting the arrival of my DS lighthead.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No change there that I am aware of. Just fixed them internally so batteries are more secure when not in use. That update will come later, bigger project and I havent looked for a simple solution that they can handle yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Did they fix the standard go pro mount being too thick on the middle blade and not fitting in standard go pro mounts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They said everything has checked out good with them. Some of the first ones were just running slightly tight (fit the plastic OEM gopro stuff, just really tight fit). All the adapters we have now except for maybe a some of the spares should be fine now. New ones coming should all be good to go.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I’ve got one that I’ve been filing on and it’s quite a bit thicker than it should be won’t fit in either a plastic go mount or vanc mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya the first of them as Mole pointed out in the other thread and I confirmed, were tested with the cheaper aluminum mounts. I have them myself and are just able to force them onto the GoPro plastic mounts (ones for my Hero 5) but its not easy. Vanc mounts are perfectly at GoPro specs and aluminum has no give. 

Some of the spares I have noticed fit better than the couple originals I have which fit great on the cheaper aluminum mounts but are hard to get on plastic and impossible on Vanc stuff.

I made sure they were aware of it as soon as Mole pointed it out and all should be good to go now. I was told specifically they tested with GoPro mounts and a GoPro itself to make sure all mounts work well together. Guarantee on a Vanc mount is one they can't make though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Have optics in finally

https://www.rakclighting.com/products/optic-lenses-for-m-tiger

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

I'm interested in the Theia. Does the clearance one include a bar mount? I'm not concerned about whether it's a GoPro mount or something else as long as it works  also what are folks doing with the battery pack? Water bottle mount? I'd be putting it on an intense spider (cf frame, cf 31.8mm bars, 35mm stem length).

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Clearance is the full kit, mounts etc. GoPro adapter if you have your own, has band mount for normal mount.

Battery packs are in pouches that are designed to be frame mounted. Wide Strap that wraps around a frame tube and done.

Apologies, getting pictures taken and up on the site to give better info (so you dont have to ask here) is top of my "to do" list.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> ...Also have an interesting self contained unit just starting development, just a concept right now but will share pictures once the concept renders are sent to me. May do a separate thread for discussion there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to this.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Cool thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok new version Theia and Hyperions will be here soon, they are on the way.

Another update was change to LG 3000mah cells. Little higher capacity on the batter pack now.

Improvements to how the wireless remote mounts are in the works, not sure if they made a change to the remotes or if they are redesigning them.

Pre-order discount is going to cut off Friday.

www.rakclighting.com/collections/mountain-bike

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Where do we preorder an 18 ds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The DS isnt available for that set up yet, will likely be early summer. And cost like with Theia and Hyperion will be significantly more. 

The only difference is the handlebar and helmet mounts, light itself is the same, already have the updated wireless remotes, include the GoPro style mount for the light itself. Better deal is grab the current DS and buy a GoPro type handlebar and helmet mount of your choice separately. The battery change will have little effect beyond a 400mah more capacity. The battery change is meant more for the larger lights that have the higher power requirements.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Got it, ok I already have vanc mounts so not a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

If you already have vanc mounts the current deal on the DS is definitely better as you would be paying more to have a basic version of what you already have.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

RAKC when will the next batch of Hyperions be available? Web site shows May or June. I'd like to order but also know that I won't be 'sitting in the dark' waiting too long. <see what I did there?

Thanks


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We have our order placed, will be sometime next month. Getting new mounts as well (will be available separately) which are for 31.8 and 35mm bars. Yeap, production aluminum GoPro style handlebar mounts that work with 35mm handlebars. Picture below. Literally just got the update on the mount and pictures night before last, hadn't had a chance to share yet.

M-Tiger is raising the prices with the updates so I wouldn't wait long on the pre-order. Hyperion will be $245 once pre-order ends in the next week or so.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, put this in the wrong thread, this is for the updates to M Tiger lights. And quite a few updates I thought worth a mention.

Went out to get pics of the new Theia and Hyperion on the new mounts. Definately some updates done to the lights.

GoPro adapter is properly spaced now so they fit other mounts properly, not just these.

Upgraded the wiring all around for packs and lights. Tougher and thicker wiring, finish of the pouches for the battery packs is flawless now.

Updated the rubber on the bottom of the wireless remotes now so it locks into the remote, not just squeezes in.

Helmet mounts are much better. Nice solid attachment to the base now, actually sewed together. Very nice!

One thing I love about the new handlebar mounts is that they get the light out ahead of things so no interference with gopro, phone, GPS or whatever you mount directly on your bars.

Will get beam shots tonight hopefully (as long as storms stay away) to see how they compare to the previous versions as the updated the bin of LEDs used too. As soon as I get a chance I'll do runtime/output tests as well.

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

How does the beam width compare with the Outbound Trail?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

These dont have any form of cut off. I do not have that light to compare it against as I only have the road version.

These do have far more throw and a bit less foreground light (foreground of course depends on how light is aimed)

That said these lights the beam pattern can be changed around to about anything you want. Just change the optics to suite your needs. Can go all narrow spot optics for max throw, completely the other way with all flood optics or anything in between. More towards flood will be as wide or wider then the OB. More set up for through will be a more narrow main beam with just the spill covering the sides.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok trails have been closed since yesturday, pretty serious storms rolled through. So I just went out to see how the lights compared to the previous version. Forgot the theia so this is the Hyperion only as it was still on my bike. If you zoom in on the pic you can see the tree line accross the water, about 130yds out. Glare from bugs kept screwing up the camera lol.

This is stock optic set up which is mixed beam.










Now this picture just to give you an idea of things. That is 100W (50W each) of 5000k power coming off the 2 spot lights on the cowl (base of windsheild) of my CRV.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Had some ask about up close pictures of the battery packs so here is the Hyperion pack. Theia battery pack is the exact same just 6 cell.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Any DS in stock?

I need to get one ordered before Oct 21st.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya DS are in stock.

Here's a Hyperion beamshot that was sent. Better camera skills than mine lol.










FYI up to 20% off through the Labor day weekend. www.rakclighting.com

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh Yeah!!! On sale Baby!!!!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

DaleinTexas said:


> Oh Yeah!!! On sale Baby!!!!


Sale is almost over so grab one soon!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

few of the shots taken today in the rain to show the new set up using these as headlamps.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is the rest.

Just some pictures to show the headlamp mounting set up. Allows for a more wide range of purposes with a single light.

Head Strap uses GoPro style mount, extensions included to put the pack anywhere you need to. And wireless remote can be put on backpack strap or similar. Head strap also has a rather big adjustment range. Fits someone small like my friend here or all the way up to my XL helmet requiring noggin.









Accidently put all in one post on other thread, was supposed to go here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok everyone since I'm back, just got garage cleaned up so I could get fat bike off the wall, I feel like some celebration is in order so ALL MTS LIGHTS ARE 20 DOLLARS OFF

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

